# Datei auslesen und in einem Textfeld ausgeben.



## hauke1981 (2. Nov 2006)

Hi,
hab mal ne Frage. Wenn ich z.B.: eine Textdatei auslesen möchte dann muss ich das doch mit nem FileReader machen. Wie kann ich es machen das der Inhalt der Datei dann in einem Textfeld angezeigt wird ?? Hab das mal selber gemacht aber ich weiss grad nicht mehr wie das geht.  

Kann mir da einer helfen??

Greetz


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2006)

```
JTextfield#setText(String)
```


----------



## thE_29 (2. Nov 2006)

Ne Textdatei in nem JTextField wirds net spielen 

Außer da steht 1 Wort drinnen!

Würde dir BufferedReader (einfach mal suchen) und JTextArea zu Herzen legen!


----------



## The_S (2. Nov 2006)

Und vorher in ner Schleife die Textdatei durchgehen und die Zeichen in einen String/StringBuilder/StringBuffer speichern


----------



## hauke1981 (2. Nov 2006)

Stimmt BufferedReader stimmt  

Aber das gute ist ich will nur eine Zahl oder einen namen auslesen aus einer datei.


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2006)

Wenn ich jetzt so aus meiner txt datei lese wie kann ich das dann in einem textfeld anzeigen lassen ?? so das es nicht auf der console ausgegen wird??

```
int c;
        try
        {   FileReader fr = new FileReader("test.txt");
            while ((c = fr.read()) != -1)
            {
             System.out.print((char)c);
            }
            fr.close();
        }
        catch(IOException e)
        {
          System.out.println("ähh");
        }
      }
```


----------



## The_S (2. Nov 2006)

Wie gesagt, statt System.out.println in eine Variable speichern und dann über setText den Text setzen


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2006)

Könntest du mir vielleicht kurz ein kleines Beispiel geben ??? Wäre nett


----------



## The_S (2. Nov 2006)

Du schreibst vor deinem try-catch Block ein

StringBuffer temp = new StringBuffer();

und in deiner Schleife statt System.out.println() temp.append() mit dem selben inhalt. Nach dem auslesen dann noch ein textfeld.setText(temp.toString()); und das wars.


----------

